# Incident at Neufchatel en Bray aire last night 02-03-14



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I've just heard from some-one who was on the aire at Neufchâtel en Bray last night. Neufchâtel is about an hour and a half from Calais and the aire is beside the campsite, and indeed owned by the campsite.
Apparently there were youths throwing stones at the motorhomes, how many I don't know.
It's a shame because this is a nice little aire and the campsite, when open, is very pleasant and convenient. But if these were local youths seeing camping vehicles as targets then it isn't good news for either the aire or the campsite.
Has anyone else heard of any problems in Neufchatel?
lala


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If other than a rogue one-off I imagine the owner will install CCTV after all the investment and personal effort he's put into the aire.

Dave


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I bet this story is back on this forum in about 6 months time however it will have changed to gasing and theft.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

were the police called?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Well there wasn't any gassing and as far as I know no theft, just some stone throwing. My husband, who was on the site, said there were four motorhomes with a large motorhome in the middle of the aire. This was the one which was targeted and afterwards it moved nearer the other ones. 
I don't know if the police were called but hopefully the van in the centre of the incident will have at least reported it to the site owner. I suggested to my husband that if he stops there on the way back then perhaps he should check this with the site owner. He did say though that he might stay somewhere else as he wouldn't want to be the only one there if there was any trouble.
However I agree with Dave's comment. The site owners have spent a lot of money and effort on the site and the aire and they will surely act to stop anything like this.
lala


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am afraid though, that I for one would not stop there again, it is not worth the risk. One stone could be £100+ damage on almost any window or more for bodywork.
I feel very sorry for the owner but this is reality.

Alan


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Thanks for the info. I am afraid though, that I for one would not stop there again, it is not worth the risk. One stone could be £100+ damage on almost any window or more for bodywork.
> I feel very sorry for the owner but this is reality.
> 
> Alan


I think that's very good advice Alan. I shall suggest he stays elsewhere on his return, perhaps at the Cite d'Europe as he'll be using the Tunnel.
lala


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Stayed there in September last year. Whilst it's a nice aire, and I appreciate that the owner has put a lot of effort into it, its not (in my opinion) worth 12 euros a night, which is what I paid.

Other aires are available at much lower cost.

Fantastic local cheese though!

Mike


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes that is a real shame, we stayed at the site on its first day of opening last year, a lovely site & well placed as a stopover from Calais.

Hopefully the owner can resolve the problem.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes it was a bit pricy 10 euros I think we paid, which turned out to be the same price as the main site, but as it was full we paid up. We did have use of the full site facilities though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Would'nt you just love a stone to bounce back and crack one of the tin hats in the eye!

I remember walking home from the pub and saw a guy throwing a brick against a glass bus stop shelter. It kept bouncing back and on his last attempt whacked him on the shin. He rolled about in agony.

Bet he could sue now for there being no multilingual sign warning him of such a possibility.

I lke this vandals fencing 

TM


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if the campsite is open yet but they have some pitches with two runs of paving for motorhomes just in case people wanted a bit of extra security.

David


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi David and all,
I don't think the site is open yet, I have just looked on their website but it doesn't give the opening date for the campsite,only for the restaurant and shop. It says there are 22 pitches with hardstanding for motorhomes, though we have been put on the grass before. I suppose it depends on the weather. The campsite feels secure but it does adjoin the aire so if we stay in future we shall avoid the area at the end, next to the aire.
I read the posts about the prices and yes it is 12 euros at the aire, including electricity and wifi. For the 2014 season for two people, the campsite will be about 17 euros plus possibly extra for wifi though that may have changed as it isn't on the tariff list.
lala


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We stayed there exactly two weeks ago on our way home from Morocco. Just us and a french van. Nice and quiet and no problems. Wifi is excellent BTW. The site next door was shut.

I realise this is no consolation if somebody has had an incident, but there are yobs somewhere, sometime in any place. For instance, and despite occasional incidents reported on the AP-7 past Barcelona in Spain, I still use it. It's a matter of luck for the most part.

If the matter has been reported to the police, or the site owner, there will be action, I have no doubt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tend to think these incidents are just that incidents

It would not influence wether I stayed or not

It may happen anywhere but the chances are remote

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

aldra said:


> I tend to think these incidents are just that incidents
> 
> It would not influence wether I stayed or not
> 
> ...


But it is horrible and very off putting when it does happen Aldra.

I have very little fear of dogs. But I had a pal who used to lodge with us years ago. He had this real nasty, vile vicious German Shepherd, my Favourite breed. Kaiser, was used as a night watch guard.

I would have loved to have let the nasty big 8astard out to bite these kind of tin hats on the elbow or arse.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree TM, it is very upsetting when it happens but much of the time it is a one off incident in time and place

Unlike for example targeted motorway airies where a criminal element lurk and I would not advise taking any chances by staying overnight

It is true we have a degree of protection in that we travel with a large dog not renowned for his friendliness around the van

I wonder why one van was targeted over others.??

Aldra


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We've often started our tour around by using this campsite for a couple of nights. Using ACSI the rates are quite reasonable. For us it has a lot going for it, well maintained , clean facilities , good wifi , pleasant owners and the restaurant people are very helpful particularly with my schoolboy french. It also has an excellent cycle path directly opposite the site entrance.

One isolated incident will not stop us using it although we have'nt used the aire we have used a pitch on the other side of the fence on the campsite without any problems. Also have seen a couple of gendarme cars patrolling the site but this happens on many campsites for security. 

Might use it again this year on the way home, who knows?

Terry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree, almost certainly a one-off incident of the sort that could happen anywhere.

A few years ago we were (tent) camping on a lovely municipal near the Morbihan.

In the small hours a couple of laddos decided to race endlessly along the adjacent road on those staggeringly noisy motorbikelets.

A quick phone call to the Gendarmes and within ten minutes there were blue flashing lights and silence.

In the OP incident I wonder why no-one dialled 112.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

We have often stayed at Mesniere en Bray, a bit further away but in a very peaceful village right next door to the village hall, which is quiet most of the time, except on a Saturday night and then they like to party, the aire becomes a carpark and people don't start leaving until 3am and were still leaving at 7am, very drunk and very loud but not once did anyone hassle the vans which were parked there.

I don't know if the same could be said over here, the van may have been rocked, knocked on or even stones thrown at it.

This has happened a few times, now, so we don't stay on a Saturday night anymore, although we did feel safe, they were just very loud.


----------



## Murgzie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Everybody, 
A bit of a random first post but I had to break cover sooner or later :roll: . After reading this post I thought I would email the owner of Camping Ste Claire to let him know of this incident, as the site is closed until April so I guess nobody is around to inform. Needless to say the owner got straight back to me for more info, and this was his reply:

"Hello,
Thank you for informations. Sorry for this problem but we are not at home now because we are on holidays.
Is it today or before, can you say me ? I contact the police. Thank you again.
F. Ancelot "

It is a shame when this type of thing happens and very frightening for those on the receiving end of it, and potentially expensive, but let's hope it was a one off!
I hope people will still visit the site (and new Aire) as M Ancelot keeps them both immaculate.
I have sent him a link to this thread so he can see what has been reported.
Anyway, happy Motorhoming everyone !!
Barry


----------

